

The Price of Music - r0h1n
http://recode.net/2014/03/18/the-price-of-music/

======
wodenokoto
While I didn't know that streaming music was more than twice the average music
consumer spending, I have always believed that streaming does have the
potential to raise consumers spending on music, but maybe not by a factor of
2-3

